# Concealed carry of a knife question



## feed jake (Apr 8, 2002)

I should know this, but what is the current law in Michigan pertaining to concealed carry of a knife. Years back I thought a folder with a blade less than 3 inches was legal for concealed carry. Is this wrong. I know it can vary by city, county, but curious what the current typical law is in Michigan.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I'm not sure about the knife question. I do know that a hunting knife is exempt when being used for hunting (wildlife not people).


----------



## feed jake (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks boehr. It is a tough one. I was talking with a buddy and we were talking about knives and he carries a little Gerber on him most of the time just to use essentially as a utility knife, not as a weapon. He has asked a bunch of people about the legality of it and hasn't been able to get an answer. I did some research on the net and had a problem finding anything definitive. The one thiing I did find sure seemed to indicate that it was illegal to carry any knife, unless as you stated, it was a hunting knife used in the course of hunting.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I took a look for "knife" in the Michigan Compiled Laws http://michiganlegislature.org/mileg.asp?page=MCLBasicSearch

Take a look at these
http://michiganlegislature.org/mile...e=mcl-259-80f&queryid=2981510&highlight=Knife

http://michiganlegislature.org/mile...l-380-1313&queryid=2981957&highlight=3 inches

http://michiganlegislature.org/mile...cl-750-226&queryid=2981957&highlight=3 inches

This is the Code in my Community 
§ 136-10. Knives with blades over three inches. 

A.It shall be unlawful for any person to be in possession of a knife with a blade more than three inches in length in any of the streets, alleys, parks, boulevards or other public property or schools in the city or in any dance hall, theater, amusement park, liquor establishment, store or other private property generally frequented by the public for purposes of education, recreation, amusement, entertainment, sport or shopping. 

B.The prohibition contained in Subsection A hereof shall not apply to any person in possession of any such knife when it is used or carried in good faith as a tool of honest work, trade, business, sport or recreation when the person in possession of such knife is actively engaged therein or actively engaged in going to or returning from such honest work, trade, business, sport or recreation. 

§ 136-11. Possession of knives by minors. 

It shall be unlawful for any person under the age of 21 years to be in possession of any knife of any description in any of the streets, alleys, parks, boulevards or other public property or schools in the city or in any dance hall, theater, amusement park, liquor establishment, store or other private property generally frequented by the public for purposes of education, recreation, amusement, entertainment, sport or shopping, provided that the prohibition of this section shall not apply to any such person under 21 years of age being in possession of any such knife when it is used or carried in good faith as a tool of honest work, trade, business, sport or recreation or when used or carried in good faith as equipment related to and required for any legitimate sport, recreation or youth character-building program (Boy Scouts, etc.) when actively engaged therein or actively engaged in going to or returning from such honest work, trade, business, sport, recreation or youth character-building program. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## feed jake (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks bigfrank. It sounds like the 3 inch rule is still in effect.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Your welcome! Depends where you are!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Big Frank is correct........."Depends, where you are", and what you are doing with it........As with a lot of the laws depends on your intent......


----------

